# Help with FBQ2496



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys first post but I have been reading for some time trying to get a grip on this rew. I thought I was buying the right EQ to control 3 18in ported subs that I have being built right now. I'm just finding out I need to order the Midi communication interface to program the EQ. Is this required to use the EQ fully? What is the the benifit? I just orderd the gallaxy 140 mic and a sound card from turtle beach so I can use rew.

My question is does the FBQ2496 have the ability to set a HP filter at 16hz being thats were my subs will be tune to. From what info I can find it only goes down to 20hz but I can't find info if I can set a HP filter at 20HZ? Did I order the wrond EQ and if so what one should I order? I'm useing this EQ strickly for my subs. Price doesent matter I just need one that will do what needs to be done.

Thanks for any help....Scott


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I'm just finding out I need to order the Midi communication interface to program the EQ. Is this required to use the EQ fully? What is the the benifit?


The purpose of the midi cable is to transfer the filters from REW (in your computer) to the FBQ. I can probably enter the filters manually into the FBQ before you can get the cable hooked up, so it's certainly not necessary, it's just a convenience. I've never owned the cable myself, but many people do and like the quick transfer function it provides. If you were transferring filters every day, I suppose it would be great, but that's usually not the case. You can decide.



> My question is does the FBQ2496 have the ability to set a HP filter at 16hz being thats were my subs will be tune to.


No, there is no high pass or low pass function provided with the FBQ. The lowest standard parametric filter it offers is 20Hz.
If you require subsonic filtering, you would have to add that with an additional device.
The DCX2496 should do what you want though. It has 3 inputs and 6 outputs and just about every type of filter you can think of. I would first read through the manual from the site before you purchase though.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

RXPorlando said:


> My question is does the FBQ2496 have the ability to set a HP filter at 16hz being thats were my subs will be tune to.


The only reason why you would need a HP below the tuned frequency would be if you expect to play program material that has bass substantially boosted that low. But even then it wouldn't matter much, as long as you have ample headroom. And I expect that with three 18" subs, you have ample headroom. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Well guys as luck would have it Musician's Friend called my florida home that I don't live at and live in arizona now and can't figure out why they never called my phone number I gave them to verify my order:scratchhead: So anyway my order was never filled because they were calling a house that I no longer live in. So anyway I was able to cancel my order and need to order the right EQ now.

So let me get this straight wayne your saying there is no need for a sobsonic/HP filter to control the lower end and keep it at the range the box was tuned to in my case it's 18hz? I believe somewere I read that this was very inportant to keep your sub from unloading and bottoming out and possibly damageing your woofer? I no in some movies there are senes that have signals well below 18hz. But in therory isen't best to keep your sub in the area that it was tuned to play at for the best possible performance and sound? 

The subs I'm useing are mal-x 18in in ported custom sloted 14cuft boxes and after deducting braceing and sub it turns out to be a little over 10cuft per box and are being pushed by crest 8200 pro amps. Each sub gets 1450 watts at 4ohms.

Thanks for all your suggestions and help.

Scott

So guys point me in the right direction and tell me what one I need to buy. My mains are JTR triple 12s and surrounds are triple 888s


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> your saying there is no need for a sobsonic/HP filter to control the lower end and keep it at the range the box was tuned to in my case it's 18hz? I believe somewere I read that this was very inportant to keep your sub from unloading and bottoming out and possibly damageing your woofer? I no in some movies there are senes that have signals well below 18hz. But in therory isen't best to keep your sub in the area that it was tuned to play at for the best possible performance and sound?


If your subs are tuned to 18Hz, then below that frequency they don't handle power too kindly. This means a subsonic filter is required to reduce the level of signals sent to your sub that are below ~18Hz. Yes, lots of movies offer signals below 18Hz, so you have the potential for problems with your drivers bottoming out.

brucek


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't get it. What makes this EQ the FBQ-2496 and the 1124 so popular for subs if you can't set HP filter low for subs? It seems to me if it doesen't have that ability it's useless for the task that your buying it for? 

Scott


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It seems to me if it doesen't have that ability it's useless for the task that your buying it for?


The task it's usually purchased for is equalization. It works pretty good for that. Anyone with a retail sub doesn't require a HP filter, nor does anyone with a sealed DIY sub or a DIY ported sub with a low tune.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

RXPorlando said:


> So let me get this straight wayne your saying there is no need for a sobsonic/HP filter to control the lower end and keep it at the range the box was tuned to in my case it's 18hz? I believe somewere I read that this was very inportant to keep your sub from unloading and bottoming out and possibly damageing your woofer? I no in some movies there are senes that have signals well below 18hz. But in therory isen't best to keep your sub in the area that it was tuned to play at for the best possible performance and sound?


"Unloading." "Bottoming out." That only happens when the subs are pushed beyond their limits. IOW, you run out of headroom. Ask yourself, if you're listening late at night with the volume turned down low, do you really think a signal under 18 Hz, at only 75 dB, is going to blow yours drivers out of the box? Of course not. In fact, with the sub turned down that low you could even dial in some boost below 18 dB and it wouldn't hurt a thing. It's not the low frequency so much as the signal level. 

Same thing when you turn it up to your normal volume. If your subs are capable of putting out 120 dB at 18 Hz, and you're only pushing them to 105 dB, you aren't going to unload them because you have another 15 dB of headroom.



> The subs I'm useing are mal-x 18in in ported custom sloted 14cuft boxes and after deducting braceing and sub it turns out to be a little over 10cuft per box and are being pushed by crest 8200 pro amps. Each sub gets 1450 watts at 4ohms.


So with nearly 4500 watts you're worried you don't have enough headroom? :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess it comes down to needing to EQ the subs and why buy a piece of equipment that doesen't cover all my needs with the ability to have filters were I need them. Wayne.. I hear what your saying about head room but I don't want to worry about how loud I play certain senes in fear that my subs will go pop. It comes down to geting the right piece for the job so I can push my system to the max when I want to with out fear.

Scott


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Symetrix 551 might be the ticket for you, one of the few EQs with a HPF that can be set below 20 Hz (see the BFD Alternatives thread). It only has a 12 dB/octave slope, though. For other alternatives, you might ask questions on our DIY subwoofer Forum, but it's going to be hard to find something with a sub-20 Hz HPF, a steep slope, ample parametric filters, and cheap.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RXPorlando (Aug 13, 2009)

Wayne you seem to have a lot of knowlege when it comes to sub EQ's. Would you recommend the 
bass-Q BY JBL? I'LL spend the 1,200 bucks if it will do the job. So I don't high jack this thread please post your thoughts on the thread I just started. Top 3 Bass EQ'S. 

Thanks wayne for your insight. I need your help fast,my subs will be done soon.

Scott


----------

